# MOOSE JAWS



## time warp

I bit the bullet! I have begun to amass the necessary elements to finally start building my backwoods point to point layout.
The Basement Central will stay active, hopefully till the day I die, but this new project will be long term and something small enough to cart around to train shows.
I turned 55 Oct. 29th, and used some birthday bucks to buy a really nice MDC "boxcab" Climax lettered for Moose Jaws Saskatchewan Lumber. Sent it through the company shops and test ran it, good to go at the speed of 10 seconds/foot. NICE!
Next an event occured which caused a pig to actually fly past my window - I drove to my area hobby shop and dropped some coin on.....

3 PACKS OF KADEE COUPLERS!!!!!!

I know, I know. How could I abondon my crusty but faithful X2f's? You do what you gotta do. #5's went on "The Moose", burnished the shanks, a little grease em, checked em against the KD gauge, and were rollin'.(In spite of evidence to the contrary I am not a complete idiot).

The next event was noteworthy enough that I now have a room full of monkeys for sale. I bought CAR KITS to ASSEMBLE and WEATHER! The monkeys all flew out of my sphincter as I hit "pay now" on the bay.
These aren't Popsicle box cars or Kitten chow hoppers, these are Gould NOS wooden ore car kits, 4 of em(wvgca is partly to blame here). Parts so small I feel like I'm threading a needle with an I - beam. Geesh!
Did I ever tell you that I'm nearsighted in one eye and farsighted in the other? I'm supposed to have 2 different pairs of glasses. That coupled with arthritis and the drooling and I'm quite the sight.
Yes, they're getting #148 whiskers.

Experimenting with track right now. So far I've cut every other tie out of a section of Atlas code 100 flex and it looks great, but the rail's too tall. Need code 55 probably.


----------



## traction fan

*You think you got problems?*

time warp;1412233]I bit the bullet! I have begun to amass the necessary elements to finally start building my backwoods point to point layout.
The Basement Central will stay active, hopefully till the day I die, but this new project will be long term and something small enough to cart around to train shows.
I turned 55 Oct. 29th, and used some birthday bucks to buy a really nice MDC "boxcab" Climax lettered for Moose Jaws Saskatchewan Lumber. Sent it through the company shops and test ran it, good to go at the speed of 10 seconds/foot. NICE!
Next an event occured which caused a pig to actually fly past my window - I drove to my area hobby shop and dropped some coin on.....

3 PACKS OF KADEE COUPLERS!!!!!!

I know, I know. How could I abondon my crusty but faithful X2f's? You do what you gotta do. #5's went on "The Moose", burnished the shanks, a little grease em, checked em against the KD gauge, and were rollin'.(In spite of evidence to the contrary I am not a complete idiot).

The next event was noteworthy enough that I now have a room full of monkeys for sale. I bought CAR KITS to ASSEMBLE and WEATHER! The monkeys all flew out of my sphincter as I hit "pay now" on the bay.
These aren't Popsicle box cars or Kitten chow hoppers, these are Gould NOS wooden ore car kits, 4 of em(wvgca is partly to blame here). Parts so small I feel like I'm threading a needle with an I - beam. Geesh!
Did I ever tell you that I'm nearsighted in one eye and farsighted in the other? I'm supposed to have 2 different pairs of glasses. That coupled with arthritis and the drooling and I'm quite the sight.
Yes, they're getting #148 whiskers.

Experimenting with track right now. So far I've cut every other tie out of a section of Atlas code 100 flex and it looks great, but the rail's too tall. Need code 55 probably.[/quote]

Timewarp:

First off congratulations on a very funny post!:laugh: Second welcome to the wonderful world of senior citizenship! I'm 68 years old, have arthritis, lousy hearing, nerve problems that affect the muscles of my hands and feet, and I model in N-scale. I scratch build my code 55 rail turnouts and my .008" wire catenary for my Milwaukee road electric railroad. I have assembled Z-scale Micro Trains (Kadee to you guys working with the giant stuff!) couplers from kits. Mind you I'm not contending that it was fun, or that I just can't wait to do it again, but I have done it successfully. Don't get me started on scratch-built structures.
I can't see without two different types of glasses,(albeit not at the same time,for left and right eyes! That does sound challenging!) 
O.K. now that we have each indulged in "senior small talk" where we each recite our ailments until the other persons eyes glaze over;(No fair cheating with cataracts!) here's some advice, regarding track,that might actually help you. Micro Engineering makes beautiful narrow gage track in all the common scales and in a variety of rail codes. They probably have some HOn3 Track in code 55 or code 40 that your Climax will love; perhaps even climax over. (Sorry, I just couldn't resist, I never met a pun I didn't like!) Micro Engineering's track is more expensive (and a lot better looking) than Atlas, but you shouldn't need all that much of it for "The Moose". 

good luck my fellow "old fart":smilie_auslachen:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

Some silly, boring, photos of N-scale stuff I've made. Feel free to ignore them!


----------



## traction fan

*You think you got problems?*



time warp said:


> I bit the bullet! I have begun to amass the necessary elements to finally start building my backwoods point to point layout.
> The Basement Central will stay active, hopefully till the day I die, but this new project will be long term and something small enough to cart around to train shows.
> I turned 55 Oct. 29th, and used some birthday bucks to buy a really nice MDC "boxcab" Climax lettered for Moose Jaws Saskatchewan Lumber. Sent it through the company shops and test ran it, good to go at the speed of 10 seconds/foot. NICE!
> Next an event occured which caused a pig to actually fly past my window - I drove to my area hobby shop and dropped some coin on.....
> 
> 3 PACKS OF KADEE COUPLERS!!!!!!
> 
> I know, I know. How could I abondon my crusty but faithful X2f's? You do what you gotta do. #5's went on "The Moose", burnished the shanks, a little grease em, checked em against the KD gauge, and were rollin'.(In spite of evidence to the contrary I am not a complete idiot).
> 
> The next event was noteworthy enough that I now have a room full of monkeys for sale. I bought CAR KITS to ASSEMBLE and WEATHER! The monkeys all flew out of my sphincter as I hit "pay now" on the bay.
> These aren't Popsicle box cars or Kitten chow hoppers, these are Gould NOS wooden ore car kits, 4 of em(wvgca is partly to blame here). Parts so small I feel like I'm threading a needle with an I - beam. Geesh!
> Did I ever tell you that I'm nearsighted in one eye and farsighted in the other? I'm supposed to have 2 different pairs of glasses. That coupled with arthritis and the drooling and I'm quite the sight.
> Yes, they're getting #148 whiskers.
> 
> Experimenting with track right now. So far I've cut every other tie out of a section of Atlas code 100 flex and it looks great, but the rail's too tall. Need code 55 probably.


Timewarp:

First off congratulations on a very funny post!:laugh: Second welcome to the wonderful world of senior citizenship! I'm 68 years old, have arthritis, lousy hearing, nerve problems that affect the muscles of my hands and feet, and I model in N-scale. I scratch build my code 55 rail turnouts and my .008" wire catenary for my Milwaukee road electric railroad. I have assembled Z-scale Micro Trains (Kadee to you guys working with the giant stuff!) couplers from kits. Mind you I'm not contending that it was fun, or that I just can't wait to do it again, but I have done it successfully. Don't get me started on scratch-built structures.
I can't see without two different types of glasses,(albeit not at the same time,for left and right eyes! That does sound challenging!) 
O.K. now that we have each indulged in "senior small talk" where we each recite our ailments until the other persons eyes glaze over;(No fair cheating with cataracts!) here's some advice, regarding track,that might actually help you. Micro Engineering makes beautiful narrow gage track in all the common scales and in a variety of rail codes. They probably have some HOn3 Track in code 55 or code 40 that your Climax will love; perhaps even climax over. (Sorry, I just couldn't resist, I never met a pun I didn't like!) Micro Engineering's track is more expensive (and a lot better looking) than Atlas, but you shouldn't need all that much of it for "The Moose". 

good luck my fellow "old fart":smilie_auslachen:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:
Some silly, boring, photos of N-scale stuff I've built. Feel free to ignore them!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I bit the bullet! I have begun to amass the necessary elements to finally start building my backwoods point to point layout.
> The Basement Central will stay active, hopefully till the day I die, but this new project will be long term and something small enough to cart around to train shows.
> I turned 55 Oct. 29th, and used some birthday bucks to buy a really nice MDC "boxcab" Climax lettered for Moose Jaws Saskatchewan Lumber. Sent it through the company shops and test ran it, good to go at the speed of 10 seconds/foot. NICE!
> Next an event occured which caused a pig to actually fly past my window - I drove to my area hobby shop and dropped some coin on.....
> 
> 3 PACKS OF KADEE COUPLERS!!!!!!
> 
> I know, I know. How could I abondon my crusty but faithful X2f's? You do what you gotta do. #5's went on "The Moose", burnished the shanks, a little grease em, checked em against the KD gauge, and were rollin'.(In spite of evidence to the contrary I am not a complete idiot).
> 
> The next event was noteworthy enough that I now have a room full of monkeys for sale. I bought CAR KITS to ASSEMBLE and WEATHER! The monkeys all flew out of my sphincter as I hit "pay now" on the bay.
> These aren't Popsicle box cars or Kitten chow hoppers, these are Gould NOS wooden ore car kits, 4 of em(wvgca is partly to blame here). Parts so small I feel like I'm threading a needle with an I - beam. Geesh!
> Did I ever tell you that I'm nearsighted in one eye and farsighted in the other? I'm supposed to have 2 different pairs of glasses. That coupled with arthritis and the drooling and I'm quite the sight.
> Yes, they're getting #148 whiskers.
> 
> Experimenting with track right now. So far I've cut every other tie out of a section of Atlas code 100 flex and it looks great, but the rail's too tall. Need code 55 probably.


Ditching the horn hooks eh?


----------



## time warp

Can't switch couplers now, Jim! The BC will remain as is, Moose Jaws will be Kadees.


----------



## D&J Railroad

Gee, can ya make the pictures a little bigger. I can't see the detail from across the street.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Code 55 rail??? 

I think it's time for an intervention...:sly:


----------



## time warp

You are supposed to be helping, Jerry! :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> You are supposed to be helping, Jerry! :laugh:


Hey, you wanna play around with Kadees - it's your business. I've been known to do a conversion myself or two, if you know what I mean? 

But you start dragging out your Code 55 rail and I gotta put my foot down! What are the Sharks gonna do, go work for a pizza joint?


----------



## time warp

EVERYBODY STAY CALM! The Sharks are snug as a bug in rug! Feel free to visit, Jerry. I'll pick you up at the airport.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> EVERYBODY STAY CALM! The Sharks are snug as a bug in rug! Feel free to visit, Jerry. I'll pick you up at the airport.:laugh::laugh:


LOL :laugh:

Alright if you say so! And you better believe I'll have my NMRA Mark IV Standards Gauge :cheeky4:


----------



## time warp

Thanks for your support, Traction fan. Yeah, gettin old is an adventure.
I've been researching track, (HO, not HOn3) and altough I can find code 55 flex I would be in trouble on switches, code 70 would look good but eveything I find has standard tie spacing and I want random ties. Short of handlaying, which is not a viable option, the best choice is Micro Engineering On30 track and switches. It is code 83 but has the random tie spacing. I would have to trim the length on the ties.


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> Alright if you say so! And you better believe I'll have my NMRA Mark IV Standards Gauge :cheeky4:


 You have me out gunned! My gauge is a MKIII.


----------



## ExONRcarman

believe it or not, ive lived in moose jaw before. my uncle lives in sift current, just west of the jaw, and i spent many years in regina just east of the jaw. my kids still live there. So hope you dont mind posting some pics of you jaws set.


----------



## time warp

Interesting info! Here is the Moose Jaws project thus far. The locomotive is assembled and tuned, one log buggy has been procured, and 2 of the 4 Gould hoppers are nearly finished. Those hoppers are tough for me with my eyesight.
Also, You can see my track experiment. Atlas code 100 with every other tie removed. It looks better, but I'll have to see how it looks after weathering.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Looks good TW :smilie_daumenpos:

I think the track looks good as well. Are you going to ballast the track?


----------



## ExONRcarman

Awesome! keep pics coming as you continue please!


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> Looks good TW :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I think the track looks good as well. Are you going to ballast the track?


 I plan on sinking the ties in to the ground with smatterings of cinder and gravel ballast. I forgot to post the hoppers!

Once the boy scouting settles down and my head quits falling off my shoulders I'll start getting track down. I do think it will look fine once the rails are painted.


----------



## Magic

Good idea removing the ties, gives that backwoods light rail look.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Very interesting loco. Looking forward to see your progress.


----------



## Cycleops

I'm posting this plan by popular request, would make a fine small logging layout. Size is 4 x 4.


----------



## time warp

Thank you, Cycleops! I had originally envisioned the Moose Jaws project as being a switchback type shelf layout, but after seeing this interesting plan that you posted on another thread I really thought this would be a lot better.
It is busy enough to provide a lot of interest plus the mountainous divider through the center provides two different scenes. I look forward to getting this started.


----------



## time warp

So here we go. Step 1 is to establish a minimum radius, which will dictate the track arrangement. The Locomotive I'm using will determine the track radius because I will make the curves as sharp as the engine can handle.
Last night I took the MDC Climax formerly known as "Moose" down to the BC to try some different curve arrangements, because unlike the real Climax locomotives this one does not have much driveline flexibility. After some trial and error, it was evident that 18" curves are required.
Now I'm going to start laying out my track centerlines on a 4'x4' piece of cardboard and see how it all will fit.
And by the way, The Moose has been officially re named "Cycleops":thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleops

Thanks for the tribute TW! I thought you might be interested in this from the article. I rather like the idea of this 'speeder' made from a Bachmann tram.


----------



## time warp

I agree about the speeder, and I really like that stiff leg derrick.


----------



## Cycleops

This is the original Bachmann HO model.


----------



## time warp

I do like the speeder idea but I'm thinking about using an old Drover's caboose for passenger service. Here are the old Gould hoppers I've been working on. They are very tough for me to build because of my dexterity and eyesight. I shall prevail though!









I had planned on using this little guy on the Moose Jaws R.R. as backup power. It weighs a ton! I like the chunky appearance and the busy valve gear, plus it's already beat up so it will be easier to "age". Maybe I should just stick with the Climax engine. What do you guys think?


----------



## Magic

I think that little tank engine would look very good.
That is some sort of valve gear.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

I like the detail on the hoppers, but I think I would go the tank loco.


----------



## ExONRcarman

I like the little steamer idea. As a back up power it will look good on the layout, and fun to watch when in use!


----------



## JNXT 7707

I love those hoppers...they fit right in with the Climax. 

The little tank steamer is good for back-up power, although the cab says European to me. Does it matter?


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> I love those hoppers...they fit right in with the Climax.
> 
> The little tank steamer is good for back-up power, although the cab says European to me. Does it matter?



I figured squaring up the upper part of the cab and adding a roof extension would "Americanize it" pretty well. I can just overlay the cab with styrene sheet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleops

TW, found this in a different edition of the same magazine. A mine loader for a minimum space so thought it may be of interest.

The line drawing is to UK N scale and measures 7" x 3 1/2" so you can scale it. It would therefore need to be almost twice size for HO.


----------



## time warp

Much appreciated, Cycleops. That is a good size and would be simple to build. It should work perfectly.


----------



## Cycleops

Just out of interest it was built with 'Linka' moulds, they were filled with a plaster like substance. Did you ever get those in the US?
I guess you'll use plastic sheet.


----------



## time warp

I've never seen them, they look interesting though.
Styrene would be the simplest choice.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Cycleops, that is a nice looking mine building. Most are way too big for a small layout, but this one has some nice character to it and could be squeezed into a small area, even letting the loading conveyor go into a rock wall to further cut the size.


----------



## Cycleops

Lemonhawk, sorry about the quality but here is an actual aggregate loader in the U.K. Could be adapted to model use very easily. Again, quite compact.


----------



## ExONRcarman

*sorry for the hi-jack*

Ok guys, noob question time. In this thread you all talking about building buildings. This interests me, but im having a hard time sorting out what you use to build. Ive read polystyrene, sheets, heck im sure you could use Popsicle sticks. So if you could dumb it down for me, the supplies used and where they are best purchased, i would be grateful.


----------



## time warp

You're not hijacking. Yes. Popsicle sticks, Balsa, Cardboard, Styrene, Plastruct shapes, embossed material, you name it. There is no wrong way. I've seen macaroni used. No joke!


----------



## jlc41

What TW said. Basically what ever you like to work with that will make it ease for you to scale. Then you just go shopping on line and locale hobby shops and compare pricing. Welcome to the forum and good luck with your project.


----------



## Cycleops

ExONRcarman said:


> Ok guys, noob question time. In this thread you all talking about building buildings. This interests me, but im having a hard time sorting out what you use to build. Ive read polystyrene, sheets, heck im sure you could use Popsicle sticks. So if you could dumb it down for me, the supplies used and where they are best purchased, i would be grateful.


Most will use plastic or styrene sheet. These come plain or embossed with various patterns to represent concrete, tiles, corrugated roofing and many more. The go to supplier ( for plain sheet) is Evergreen. They also do rod and channel sections http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/Sheets.htm Wills do mostly the embossed stuff http://www.petersspares.com/wills-wills-oo-plastic-sheets.irc
There's also Slaters Plasticard but I don't know if its available in the States.
These can be glued using a strong polystyrene glue like Mekpak but there are other brands which do the same thing.


----------



## DonR

In addition to Cycleops good suggestions, Plastruct
also makes various structural members in all scales.
Beams, stairs, frames, girders, and other pieces.

Others sell window frames, doors, and other building
materials in all scales. Check a good hobby shop
and you'll be amazed at what is available.

You can duplicate small buildings you see using a
Scale ruler. Measure the real thing in feet and inches
then use the scale of your choice and draw or cut it
out in scale feet and inches...no math or other calculations
needed.

Don


----------



## time warp

I guess I'm going to have to get moving on this! Thanks all for your information and interest.

Time to pick up a scale rule and a few supplies, this may have to be a zero kit project.


----------



## ExONRcarman

me too


----------



## time warp

I've been doing a few things getting the Moose Jaws R.R. scraped together, with a little help from the Buzzardly crew.
I've got some of the track components together and some structures, plus scenery ideas so it's more than an idea now.

So this top picture shows the Fleischmann die cast 0-6-0 that was to be the backup power, but I've decided to replace it with my St. Regis Mantua saddle tank 0-6-0 which will work better. I've had this little guy for years. The old 0-6-0 is now for sale.









The St. Regis was a paper mill, so technically this is already lettered for logging service.










This is a teaser photo of a very special project that is now part of the MJRR, details to follow.


----------



## time warp

Now about the special project:
Jerry (JNXT 7707) and I have done a fair amount of trading back and forth, but at the risk of embarrassing him I have to share this.
I was looking for an old MDC side door caboose kit for the MJRR, and not only did he find me one, he offered to build it for me. Not only was I honored, but thrilled knowing the calibre of his work. Also, the project would require modifications as the kit was an end platform style and I wanted a blind end style. A little more to it than you might think.
I received the Jewel in the noon mail today, and all I can say is it's stunning.

























He eliminated the end doors, shortened the floor and roof, modified some of the grab iron placement and formed them from wire, detail painted the trucks and underframe, added window glazing, decaled it with individual letters, moved the coupler boxes, and added Kadee couplers.
I am proud to own it, not only as a fine model, but also as a testimony to the artistry of the builder: Jerry Jenkins of Arlington, Texas.:smilie_daumenpos:

This crummy will serve as the MJRR caboose, passenger car, and boxcar. 
Thank you, Jerry.:appl:


Other items: In the last photo you can see the MDC log car procured by the railroad, and I bit the bullet today and finished the other Gould hopper car. I can't believe how tiny those parts are! Glad it's done, now I need to paint them silver with black underframes.
I originally bought 4 of them, but building 2 is all I can deal with. The others have been given a new home.


----------



## jlc41

TW, you do have some very interesting (nice) stuff. I hope you are doing better.


----------



## JNXT 7707

TW it was an honor and privilege for the Buzzardly Shops to contribute!

....and a lot of fun too :smilie_daumenpos:

I am glad you like it. My only misgiving is that the green was lighter than what I wanted originally, but then again I guess we can call it "weathered" 

PS - I like the St. Regis locomotive choice :smokin:


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> What TW said. Basically what ever you like to work with that will make it ease for you to scale. Then you just go shopping on line and locale hobby shops and compare pricing. Welcome to the forum and good luck with your project.





JNXT 7707 said:


> TW it was an honor and privilege for the Buzzardly Shops to contribute!
> 
> ....and a lot of fun too :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I am glad you like it. My only misgiving is that the green was lighter than what I wanted originally, but then again I guess we can call it "weathered"
> 
> PS - I like the St. Regis locomotive choice :smokin:





jlc41 said:


> TW, you do have some very interesting (nice) stuff. I hope you are doing better.


 It really is a centerpiece, Jerry. Sets a standard in my book.

Good to hear from you, Joe! Doing better yes, thank the Lord.
The type and assortment of equipment on this project does make it fun and interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Magic

very nice work JNXT looks great 

Good to see you getting on with your trains TW
That's looking like a fun project.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Magic said:


> very nice work JNXT looks great
> 
> Good to see you getting on with your trains TW
> That's looking like a fun project.
> 
> Magic


 Thank you, and it is fun. Plus it will be small and use just a few pieces of equipment.

I finally got the Gould cars painted and buttoned up this morning. Worst project ever and I'm glad to get them finished.
Definitely not perfect but they'll work.:goofball:


----------



## time warp

Some more overdue progress:
I added a few details, some accent paint, and a name letterboard to the primary Moose Jaws Climax locomotive now known as "Cycleops"
Jerry ( JNXT 7707) was kind enough to paint and letter the letterboard and provide the numeral decals. I edged the letterboard and trimmed out a few things in gold, added the suction hose on the engineers side of the boiler and the log chain on the pilot for dragging the odd obstruction off the tracks.
I also added some timber extensions to the wood bunker and added some fuel to the wood load with some chunks of cut up fencing. I will dry brush the wood load after the glue dries.
Number decals on the cab doors and smokebox number board topped it off.
I wanted this engine to look well maintained, a piece of equipment respected by the crew.


----------



## JNXT 7707

WOW TW.....

I am liking that locomotive a lot. Tons of character. And those numbers worked well, and _just_ fit on the front of the smoke box. The _Cycleops_ board is the perfect size now, good move on trimming it down.


----------



## time warp

Thanks, Jerry. I am very happy with how it's turned out, and I like the almost cartoonish character of it.


----------



## JNXT 7707

You're right, I almost expect to see Bullwinkle hanging out of the cab!

I see Corky's photobombed one of the pics...:laugh:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> You're right, I almost expect to see Bullwinkle hanging out of the cab!
> 
> I see Corky's photobombed one of the pics...:laugh:


:laugh: Unfortunately, I had to pose Cycleops on the BC for the pics! No Moose Jaws layout yet. Now I need an HO scale Bullwinkle!


----------



## Magic

TW
That's looking pretty sharp, love it.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Very nice engine, nice work I like it.


----------



## time warp

Thanks fellas, I am enjoying this project.
I posted a picture of these Gould ore cars a while back in their raw, I'm sick of working on them condition. I added some numbers today, sprayed the interior black and weathered them a little. I also had put the brake wheel on the wrong end of one of them, so I cut it off and fixed that. The Moose Jaws RR owns just a few pieces of equipment, so everything has single digit numbers. The "x" is so the loading crew can quickly find the brake wheel.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Are you going to put any loads in those hoppers?


----------



## time warp

I will have to, those things are light as feathers and they roll like they have square wheels! Ol' Cycleops won't have any trouble draggin' em though.


----------



## time warp

My latest acquisition for the Moose Jaws RR, an old Roundhouse tank car that I finished building about 30 minutes ago. I think it fits in perfectly with the other equipment.


----------



## time warp

This is a "picture try". I guess it worked. I don't like this. EDIT: Ignore this post.


----------



## time warp

I've been doing some work getting equipment ready, and getting trackwork and structures gathered up for this project. No layout work yet because I currently lack $ for foamboard (I haven't been able to work for 4 months, so I've been ebaying like a bandit, using a little of that to pick up an item or two).
We went to Menards today and their 2" pink board is about $23 a sheet, so hopefully I'll be able to grab it up before too long and get started. Should be fun and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> We went to Menards today and their 2" pink board is about $23 a sheet, so hopefully I'll be able to grab it up before too long and get started. Should be fun and I'm looking forward to it.


That's a good deal TW. That's about what I paid for mine seven years ago at Home Depot.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I really like the look of those old Roundhouse tank cars! I like the big box frame the tank sits on. It was also one of my first attempts at using an airbrush, worked like a champ. Great looking card TW!


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> I really like the look of those old Roundhouse tank cars! I like the big box frame the tank sits on. It was also one of my first attempts at using an airbrush, worked like a champ. Great looking card TW!


 Thanks. I like the Fox trucks and the general funkyness of it. Very unique.


----------



## time warp

Here's a "wet paint" picture, admittedly poor, of my windmill/ water tank for the terminal area on the Moose Jaws RR. This is an older IHC structure, perfect for the bare bones mining line. 









I also am working on the switches, removing ties and installing ground throws. I also have to modify all the track by removing ties for the random, wide spaced look I'm after. I plan on getting the pink foamboard by this weekend so I'll finally be able to show more progress. Stay tuned!


----------



## JNXT 7707

That structure is a work of art TW. Perfect for The Jaw. Looking forward to seeing this all play out.


----------



## time warp

And........HERE WE GO!
Picked up my foamboard today, not the pink stuff, but a sheet of green that I got at Lowe's for $15.00 because it was beat up (so what!). I got busy fitting my track together and only had to trim 1 piece.
The track is ovoid, with no sections parallel with the edges, and I managed to "survey in" 5 switches. That gives me a runaround track and 2 spurs, one of which is double tracked. There will be a mountain in the center to bisect the scenery as per Cycleops original design idea, 3 trestles, and plenty of precarious looking slopes along the right of way.
The Climax locomotive is limited to a minimum 18" curvature, so the entire arrangement is 18" with a little 22" sprinkled in. I'm happy with the track arrangement so far.
The area around the runaround track will be the mine/ industrial/ service area, and the opposite side will be a farm house and more open terrain.
I have included a shot of one of the semi- prepped switches, where I removed a lot of cross ties and prepared it for the ground throw. More pictures as things develop.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Great deal on the foam!

Couple of questions come to mind -

Are you going with roadbed? Foam or cork?
and
Going for kind of random spacing on the ties, or every other one? My OCD needs to know :laugh:

I like the track layout.


----------



## time warp

Roadbed: none. I want to model the track as poorly maintained and sunk in to the ground. Minimal cinder ballast and even grass growing through the ties. Definitely not a high speed line!
Ties: The trackage will have random ties, some areas more sparse than others. I had to leave more ties in the switches to maintain the integrity, but thinned them enough that scenery and weathering should make them look pretty good.
The trackwork will be part of the scenery, and will take quite a bit of time to get right. I believe it will make an impact on the atmosphere of the Railroad. Now if I can just be patient........


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> Roadbed: none. I want to model the track as poorly maintained and sunk in to the ground. Minimal cinder ballast and even grass growing through the ties. Definitely not a high speed line!
> Ties: The trackage will have random ties, some areas more sparse than others. I had to leave more ties in the switches to maintain the integrity, but thinned them enough that scenery and weathering should make them look pretty good.
> The trackwork will be part of the scenery, and will take quite a bit of time to get right. I believe it will make an impact on the atmosphere of the Railroad. Now if I can just be patient........


I like this idea, a lot. I have a thing for poorly a maintained right-of-way.

Wondering if the double spurs are too short. Can you curve it in more to extend, or something, even maybe curving the spurs a bit?


----------



## time warp

Yeah, the double spur isn't necessary,. I'm going to make it a single spur. I was trying to think of a possible reason for it after I mocked it in place, and there isn't one. Its going away.


----------



## jlc41

Looking forward to see the progress and the wizardry unfold. I like the concept.


----------



## time warp

Nikola said:


> I like this idea, a lot. I have a thing for poorly a maintained right-of-way.
> 
> Wondering if the double spurs are too short. Can you curve it in more to extend, or something, even maybe curving the spurs a bit?





jlc41 said:


> Looking forward to see the progress and the wizardry unfold. I like the concept.


 I appreciate the input! May be a very slow process, Joe.
Here's the improved layout idea, as I tried several arrangements on the double spur and it just wasn't working. Prominent features are sketched in and I'm starting to get my thoughts transferred to reality.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I like the no roadbed idea! I wonder if a little judicious bit of painting on the ties might make them "disappear" might be easier than actual removal. Great deal on the Foam! Where I live all I can find is 1" thick stuff. I did get the 1/4" fan fold foam from Lowes at 1/2 price due to it being damaged and I use that underneath all the roadbed to isolate the noise somewhat and to make some of the scenery to protect the trains from the cat. I like using foam, if you don't like the first attempt, you just rip it off! you might consider the 1/4 foam under the track to help make a little drainage ditch or well worn trail along the track. I'm at the point I usually get to on all my past layouts, ready to do scenery and instead I'm thinking of staring over go around the walls in modules.


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> I appreciate the input! May be a very slow process, Joe.
> Here's the improved layout idea, as I tried several arrangements on the double spur and it just wasn't working. Prominent features are sketched in and I'm starting to get my thoughts transferred to reality.
> 
> View attachment 329825


That's really nice. I am not sure what will be past the end of that spur, but can you make the rails 'disappear' into the dirt, with no ties? And a tree or something growing right in between the rails.


----------



## time warp

That's my way of thinking! There will be a hill at the end of that siding.


----------



## time warp

I've been working on the track sections this afternoon, what a difference!

Lemonhawk- I wittled on the track with some nippers, really wasn't all that time consuming. I will cut out some areas of the foam a bit to "sink" it into the terrain.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Wow...what a difference! Removing those ties really transformed it.


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> I've been working on the track sections this afternoon, what a difference!
> 
> Lemonhawk- I wittled on the track with some nippers, really wasn't all that time consuming. I will cut out some areas of the foam a bit to "sink" it into the terrain.
> 
> View attachment 329921


This is so cool!


----------



## Cycleops

Nice going TW. Keep us updated.


----------



## time warp

Cycleops said:


> Nice going TW. Keep us updated.


 Good to hear from you, John. This track arrangement isn't as elaborate as the one you supplied because I couldn't afford curved turnouts, but I believe it will reflect the same ideas. So far I like the way it's shaping up.


----------



## time warp

I don't know how others do it, but I started gluing track down today. I'm using brown latex caulk for adhesive. I should be able to make more headway in a couple of days, and I'll post some pictures then.(I am out of data until my billing cycle starts over)


----------



## time warp

Some rough and ugly progress photos









This will be a low trestle going into the tunnel from the farmhouse side of the layout.








I've got more shaping to do on this creek bed, but the inner track will be for the the mine tipple, the outer will be the main runaround and service track. I will build the bridge and trestles in as I go.


----------



## jlc41

As the guy on laughin would say "very interesting". Looking forward to the rest of the project.


----------



## time warp

I may or may not be going about this the right way, but I think it will get there. So far I'm not so keen on the foam.:dunno:


----------



## JNXT 7707

Foam can be a love/hate kinda thing. I used a jigsaw, an electric carving knife, and probably the best tool was one of those foam cutters that uses a hot wire to cut.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> As the guy on laughin would say "very interesting". Looking forward to the rest of the project.





JNXT 7707 said:


> Foam can be a love/hate kinda thing. I used a jigsaw, an electric carving knife, and probably the best tool was one of those foam cutters that uses a hot wire to cut.


 I will be limited to tools at hand, plus it's a small project, so one way or the other I'll hack my way through. The creek bed area will be about an inch deeper, and be fed from a mountainside spring. Trestles and the bridge will be "backwoods engineering" style. I have come up with a solution on mounting the ground throws (I hope), and they will be assembled in place as well.
Nice to see the avatar picture, Jerry. When are you going to add one, jlc?


----------



## jlc41

I tried but I don't show an image in a mirror or image in photagraphy.


----------



## time warp

I think the solution is to wear a bedsheet, sounds like a serious problem.


----------



## JNXT 7707

jlc41 said:


> I tried but I don't show an image in a mirror or image in photagraphy.


Did you ever have reason to suspect you are a vampire?


----------



## jlc41

Could be the reason I have flash backs to different centuries???


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> Could be the reason I have flash backs to different centuries???


No, that's old age.:laugh:

So I bought some Plaster of Paris to start filling out the scenery contours with. I dont know if it's the best choice, but we will see.


----------



## jlc41

Oh that's a relife. 
I used spacking compound on my farm terrain, wish I used foam layers would have been easier to conture.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> No, that's old age.:laugh:
> 
> So I bought some Plaster of Paris to start filling out the scenery contours with. I dont know if it's the best choice, but we will see.


I've used both spackle and plaster.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Not sure how I missed reading this thread over the last several months, but I just now read through the whole thread. Very interesting new layout and I'll definitely have to watch for new posts more carefully.

Regarding foam, I agree that it can be a love/hate relationship. On my layout, I've got a mix of foam, plywood, and plaster skin making up my base. I wouldn't recommend using plaster for general fill or shaping of the foam. I think you'll find it is too hard after it dries. I like using drywall mud as it's easier to reshape after it dries by sanding it or cutting with an exacto knife. I also like the texture you get with it. I have a layer of drywall mud over all my foam to smooth it out, more finely contour it, blend it, etc.

Mark


----------



## time warp

Thanks guys for the input. I've never used spackle, but I have used drywall mud. I may go ahead and do some fill in and forming with cloth and plaster, then finish out with mud.
If I had better tools and experience with foam I'm sure I could just finish coat with mud like Mark stated. 
I imagine I'll be an expert by about the 70% complete point. :loser:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Do you realize how many times you have to redo something to get the 70% rule to not take effect? Too discouraging, might as well quit now. Scenery always seems to be the point where I scrap things and start over. Keep us informed of your plastering!


----------



## time warp

I bought some basswood today for the engineering crew. I ran the stringers the length of every 5 ties, and there will be bents at every joint for support. The brick sheet backwalls are just mocked in place on the runaround track, and the mine tipple track(inner track) will have wood or stone backwalls.


----------



## jlc41

Ah progress, looking good.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looking forward to seeing how these bridges turn out. I've always wanted to build a wood bridge myself, but it didn't fit into my layout. So I'll have to live vicariously through you and your layout.

Mark


----------



## time warp

Inching onward, I put the lower part of gully in and got it contoured a little. I then cut and glued the trestle crossbearers into place to start fitting the bents. The bents are from a cheap trestle set, cut to fit and glued to the crossbearers. After this sets up good I'll start on the end supports.
Its remarkable how much the basswood stringers stiffened up this section, even before the bents were fit into place.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looking good!

Mark


----------



## Lemonhawk

Being from an old Civil Engineering family building bridges from the top down just does not seem right! But it works really nice for layouts!


----------



## time warp

Reverse engineering! :laugh: I may not be going about this the right way, but it's A way.:dunno:


----------



## Magic

Nice progress there TW, going to look great.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Shaping up nicely. I like the trestles/bents.


----------



## time warp

I started roughing out the mountain divider last night, and I got the tunnel mocked into place. This morning I test ran the layout using my old '59 model Athearn rubberbander. I grabbed it because it was close by, and I figured it would make a good clearance checker against my smaller Moose Jaws equipment, plus the MJ stuff is stored 2 flights up and I didn't want to go get it!:smilie_auslachen:
So far, so good on the trackwork. It ran good and it sounded great as the old Zebra clunked through the frogs and across track joints. I love that sound, and the foam acts as an amplifier.:thumbsup:
Maybe I'll get the ground throws installed by the end of the weekend:dunno:. I'm feeling better about this project.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I like working with foam, you can rough in something in a hurry with just a nice long knife, and remove it just as easily. I can only find 1" stuff around here unfortunately.


----------



## time warp

On this small project 1" foam would have been okay, but it naturally would take a lot more layers to achieve the same stack up. It would be easier to cut as well.
I started out not liking this method at all, but I'm adjusting to it and I can see some advantages, since this is portable. I still would prefer a plywood base for a stationary layout, with foam for scenic features.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> On this small project 1" foam would have been okay, but it naturally would take a lot more layers to achieve the same stack up. It would be easier to cut as well.
> I started out not liking this method at all, but I'm adjusting to it and I can see some advantages, since this is portable. I still would prefer a plywood base for a stationary layout, with foam for scenic features.


Having done a layout in foam, I can offer these observations:
I liked it way better than previous work I had done with plywood as a base. Much lighter and very easy to transport. 
However, I don't think I could have done the layout that I did with 1" foam. I used 2" foam, laminated 2 sheets thick to give a total of 4". The thick sheets provided amazing rigidity and strength, and I could (and did) sit it on stacks of paper boxes with no other support needed. 
Around here in north Texas, I haven't found anything thicker than ½" thick - so, I will definitely have to have a plywood base. The thinner sheets do look like they could be easier to sculpt and cut.


----------



## santafealltheway

hey looking good! i like those bridges


----------



## time warp

A little more progress. The pond near the tunnel exit and some other features are roughed in, and the mountain is pretty well in place. I staged a few buildings and mock ups to work on structure arrangements, and you can see the mine tipple location on the mine spur.
























The next step is to see if this will fit through the doorway of my basement before settling on terrain contours. It is starting to come together, and so far I like the overall feel of this little railroad.


----------



## time warp

A couple of views from the farmhouse side


----------



## jlc41

Very nice, I see some wizardrie starting to take place. I like it.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Great progress! Its really starting to take shape! (Couldn't help the pun.)

Mark


----------



## Magic

Agree with Mark, shaping up nicely. (Pun intended.)

Magic


----------



## time warp

I hope this counts as progress (or more shaping up :laugh. Roughed out foam with a coat of plaster of paris, starting to fill in with newspaper here and there. Not Hi- Tech, but I think Its working.


----------



## JNXT 7707

I like the progress TW, and somehow covering up that foam makes the bridges look even better.


----------



## time warp

I am starting to see beyond the catastrophe stage! You are right, the trestle work looks a lot more defined now.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Its looking like its been there for years! Big difference with the foam covered up!


----------



## time warp

Made more progress this afternoon. I'm absolutely not a "scenery guy", but I am liking this so far.


----------



## JNXT 7707

That technique is making for some interesting features. You planning on a lot of trees, lots of exposed stone/cliffs, or a mix? Western or eastern?


----------



## time warp

Northwestern, actually. I plan on lots of greenery which will help cover up my 3rd grade scenery skills! :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707

LOL, yeah OK I gotcha - that's a beautiful area to model, and yes I have used trees for that reason too :laugh:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

I think its looking good. When this first layer dries, put on a second thinner coat that will fill in the low spots and smooth over the high spots with something like a putty knife. Before it sets up too much, smooth it out with a wet sponge or rag. After that dries, you could sand it down a bit to remove any remaining high ridges. That should be good enough to put your paint layer and then ground cover.

Mark


----------



## time warp

I'm thinking I'll use joint compound on the next coat. I'm sure it will be a lot easier to work with than the plaster.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Joint compound will definitely be easier to work. Even after it dries, a wet rag will smooth it out like sandpaper but without the dust.

Mark


----------



## jlc41

Looking good TW.


----------



## time warp

I've nearly completed the plaster work, just a bit more to do around the tunnel area. 
Today I started applying the joint compound to smooth out the mountains a bit and started building up the ground level around one siding to simulate the track settling into the ground.


----------



## Nikola

That is really nice. This is really going to be something.


----------



## time warp

I picked this up yesterday. It isn't really a mine building, but a Vollmer gravel tipple. I'm going to modify it a bit and build a conveyor bridge from the mountain.


----------



## time warp

*Standby power*

Now ready for service on "The Jaw", 0-6-0T #5. This morning I added numeral decals and did a little trim work in gold. Like the #2 Climax engine, the old 5 spot also received a suction hose and a chain on the pilot. This loco will serve as backup power for the #2.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Did you like working the plaster or the drywall stuff better? Now you just have to add a model of the dragline from the mine next to you and you're done - you won't have room for anything else. Nice find on the building, should turn into a nice mine shaft bldg!


----------



## jlc41

Knowing TW and his wizardrie skills I would not think he is finfished by ant means.


----------



## time warp

For what I am doing I think the plaster is best. I am doing some fill in and shallow contour work with the joint mud, but most everything will have some kind of greenery which will cover any bad spots. 
I hope to get the base paint on it in a couple days, and then work forward from there with ballast and weedy trackwork.
Planning on having it running at a show in October, even if only partially complete.
I don't think I can accommodate the Chinook electric shovel, no matter what Joe thinks! :laugh:


----------



## time warp

I cut and fit the pilings for the low trestle today and installed the timber backwall. I then filled in around the backwall with joint compound.
I also filled in around some of the trackwork on the mining side of the layout to represent places where the ties have settled into the ground. Hopefully I'll have the base color painted on by end of week.
Next up is construction of the timber tunnel portals, which will be another learning experience for me!


----------



## JNXT 7707

The base color alone will do a world of good for the look. I really like the way you have sunk some of the rails into the dirt.
Nothing like a deadline to spur you forward!


----------



## time warp

I'm a little nervous about the sunken tie thing, although a running test on the stub siding worked out fine.
A busy morning! I stained the basswood on the trestles, painted most of the terrain, built and stained a timber retaining wall, and put the cross bracing on the mine trestles! Whew!
I'm building this layout in the furnace room of my basement which has poor lighting, so the pictures aren't the greatest.


----------



## Magic

Starting to shape up pretty good TW.
Will be an interesting piece when finished.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Am really liking those trestles.


----------



## Cycleops

That mine gravel loader is perfect.


----------



## time warp

Magic said:


> Starting to shape up pretty good TW.
> Will be an interesting piece when finished.
> 
> Magic





jlc41 said:


> Am really liking those trestles.


 I hope it all comes together like I think.
The area under the low trestle will be a weedy bog, just below the farmstead, and the two high trestles are crossing over a spring fed brook which will have a lot of undergrowth. That's the plan anyway


----------



## time warp

Cycleops said:


> That mine gravel loader is perfect.


Thanks, John. I couldn't pass it up, and it is unique.
You posted some photos of modeling ideas earlier, and some of those I plan on incorporating into this project.
One of those is the stiff leg derrick, which will stand next to the spur on the farmhouse side of the layout. There will also be a small sawmill at that location.
I'm not settled on a use for the spur near the mine, although I am leaning toward a warehouse possibly with some oil storage tanks maybe.


----------



## time warp

Happy Portal day!:appl:
I built and installed these wooden tunnel portals today, constructed of basswood and built board by board and glued to styrene backing. I painted the tunnel interior black before gluing the portals and wing wall in place, then stained all the wood.
I sized the openings to barely accommodate the Climax locomotive, since this is a backwoods line and it is built for small equipment.































Next step is to finish out the fill between the rails and get the track tested out, then install the ground throws.


----------



## JNXT 7707

WOW...man that is some great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> WOW...man that is some great work. :thumbsup:


I appreciate that. Thanks.
In all my years in the hobby, I've never built with stripwood, never built a trestle, and never built portals, so I am happy with the outcome so far. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I appreciate that. Thanks.
> In all my years in the hobby, I've never built with stripwood, never built a trestle, and never built portals, so I am happy with the outcome so far. :smilie_daumenpos:


Well let's just say you seem to be a natural at it. Those look like higher-end commercially produced portals.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Nicely done! The portals look great.

Mark


----------



## Ace

Old Cycleops can barely exhale when he goes through that tunnel portal. 

Fun layout!

Woo-hoo, I just graduated to "Brakeman" on the forum.


----------



## time warp

Ace said:


> Old Cycleops can barely exhale when he goes through that tunnel portal.
> 
> Fun layout!
> 
> Woo-hoo, I just graduated to "Brakeman" on the forum.


You da man! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlc41

Nice work TW. Coming along bit by bit.


----------



## time warp

Thanks all, and thanks for the suggestions as well.


----------



## time warp

We have liftoff! After finishing out the sunken track sections, dressing the flangeways and cleaning the track, I hooked up a powerpack and fired up Ol' Cycleops.
After 2 or 3 excruciatingly slow laps around things limbered up and started working fine. I only had to shim one place to correct an uneven track joint. I then added every piece of Moose Jaws rolling stock and enjoyed some super slow run time, with only a couple of minor difficulties. 
I'm happy with the good progress this week.


----------



## Cycleops

That's great TW. You've really done it justice, those drop sections add a lot of interest. Just goes to prove you can do so much with a small simple track plan. Well done.


----------



## time warp

Cycleops said:


> That's great TW. You've really done it justice, those drop sections add a lot of interest. Just goes to prove you can do so much with a small simple track plan. Well done.


I appreciate that. Thank you! The locomotive moves very slowly, so with that plus the rise and fall of the terrain it really seems a lot longer run than it is. I really don't think it would have as much interest if it were larger.
Better pictures next time.


----------



## time warp

*BBBBALLAST!*

Ballasting today! I am using a mix of Woodland Scenics medium brown ballast, Talus, and fine and coarse turf. I wanted plenty of grass and weeds in the roadbed, with little edge definition, so I blended in the turf as I shaped the ballast to get a better mix. The Talus is concentrated more at the tunnel mouths and cuts to represent the use of blasted rock as ballast, and I plan on sprinkling in some cinders as well. The sunken rail sections have no ballast, only grass, so the road bed will nearly disappear into the surroundings. The work is still wet in the pictures, so it does look a little raw.


----------



## time warp

I made all the way around today, save for the grade crossings. I'll try to get those installed next.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nice tunnel! Are you going to try some static grass?


----------



## time warp

I'm not really familiar with static grass and I don't have the funds at present to obtain the equipment, plus this is a small project anyway, and I don't see myself doing anything like this in the future.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Ohhhh yeah....That look is fantastic. Overgrown, mossy, ties a little rotted maybe....beautiful :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jlc41

Nice, what JNXT 7707 said +.


----------



## time warp

I was sort of held up on the ballasting because I had some loose areas that needed re glued, and I did have to wait a day each time to make sure I got everything taken care of.
Today I began doing some work placing structures and started on the surrounding scenery. I need to pick up some more lichen and trees to get more greenery in place.


----------



## time warp

Here's the grade crossing on the farmhouse side of the layout. I have to do a little more finishing on the roadway, and the timbers will get some color and weathering. After that the necessary weeds and overgrowth to give it that lived in look.


----------



## Nikola

I like it a lot! Well done.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Where did you find that water tank? I can't imagine a square tank, its like a big hot tub! You find the neatest things!


----------



## time warp

I'm glad you like it so far, guys. Thanks., 
Lemonhawk, the water tank is an IHC " windmill pumping station" kit, and it is unique. I had not seen one before and stumbled across it on ebay. It fits perfectly into the setting of this railroad.


----------



## jlc41

The Wizard has his methods and they are very unique to say the lest. Looking good.


----------



## Nikola

Looking at the photos again, and it might be the photos or lighting, but the grass seems too Kelly Green. I picture more sun-burnt brown.

Not a criticism, I greatly admire what you are doing and how you are doing it, simply an observation based on what might be misleading photos showing on my screen.


----------



## time warp

No worries. The lighting isn't so great where I'm building this, and I'm just getting started so there will be a lot of additions and changes as this progresses.
The setting is to be very green though, because the railroad is set in the Northwest.
I welcome any comments or criticism, as I do appreciate others' viewpoints.


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> ....... because the railroad is set in the Northwest.......


Never been there! So wouldn't know. Never mind!


----------



## flyerrich

Time warp, when you put your grass/moss whatever you use, down, how to you adhere it. Do you paint on some glue first? If you shake it on don't you end up with a lot of loose material?


----------



## time warp

flyerrich said:


> Time warp, when you put your grass/moss whatever you use, down, how to you adhere it. Do you paint on some glue first? If you shake it on don't you end up with a lot of loose material?


 I'm sure there are better ways, but I am shaking/sprinkling/dusting on the ground cover, which currently is Woodland Scenics fine and coarse turf. I then mist it until saturated with my water/alcohol/ soap mix. I follow up with diluted elmers clear glue, insuring that it wicks thoroughly into the ground cover. I check it after overnight dry to make sure it's adhered well, repeating the misting and gluing for any loose or thin areas.
It seems to be working so far :dunno:


----------



## Ace

Nice work, but I would suggest painting the bare plaster with an earth tone paint (cheap flat latex) before applying scenicking materials.


----------



## time warp

Ace said:


> Nice work, but I would suggest painting the bare plaster with an earth tone paint (cheap flat latex) before applying scenicking materials.


Way ahead of you! Painted the base color back at post 142


----------



## Ace

time warp said:


> Way ahead of you! Painted the base color back at post 142


Oh. It seems like a very light color? I was thinking of darker earth tones like this ...


----------



## time warp

It's not as light as it appears in the pictures, but still a bit lighter than I wanted. I plan to darken it up as I go.


----------



## flyerrich

time warp, what is your glue mixture that you use for adhering your grasses etc.


----------



## time warp

The wetting agent in the spray bottle is water with a few drops of soap and a little alcohol. The adhesive is Elmers glue diluted about 40 to 50% with water and a few drops of soap. I'm using a .99 cent spray bottle and cheapo eye droppers, both from Wal-Mart. 
I got these formulas from JNXT 7707 and they work well.


----------



## Ace

time warp said:


> It's not as light as it appears in the pictures, but still a bit lighter than I wanted. I plan to darken it up as I go.


The first time I bought some latex paint for a base color on my train terrain, it came out lighter than I had expected. So I went with a darker color next time, figured any scenery material gaps would be less noticeable with darker color underneath.

Actually I've been living with mostly bare painted hills, but maybe someday I'll apply more ground cover!


----------



## time warp

There will be very little of this layout that won't be covered by some type of greenery, so it shouldn't be much of an issue. Were I doing it over I would do things a little different, but I'm not going back now.


----------



## time warp

I was able to get some work done on the farm today. The house is now in place and I "borrowed" the small scratch built barn from the Central & Eastern layout, and the rambling fence is Atlas.
I've got to get some dirt ground cover for the barn lot and place the animal figures and trees to finish it out, and think I have a tire swing somewhere in my junk collection.
You can also see the grade crossing and road is coming along. The road going left will be to the future sawmill. The work here is still wet from applying adhesive. I'll post another photo in a day or two after it dries.


----------



## time warp

The "industrial complex" is now in place on the mine side of the layout. The freight shed is actually an old handcar shed building. I added the loading ramp so the LCL (!) freight shipments can be handled. Remember, the side door caboose is also the road's only boxcar. Thanks to Jerry for the nicely detailed handcar shed.















The small structure is the Moose Jaws RR engine servicing facility! There will be oil drums, parts, and junk piled around, plus a stack of cordwood to fuel Cycleops. I know that so far the scenery looks a but boring, but I do have a way to go yet and it will be thick with trees eventually.


----------



## jlc41

I really enjoy how the additional pieces start bringing the scene to life. I like it, nice work TW.


----------



## JNXT 7707

VERY nice work!
I like how you worked in the shed - looks right at home there. Excellent.


----------



## time warp

Thanks, guys! I wasn't quite sure what I was going to put there. The shed fit the bill perfectly.
I couldn't settle on the best spot for the water tower, so I just took the legs off and put it up on this rock ledge along with the pumphouse.


----------



## Lemonhawk

You're obviously having way too much fun! That farm house looks like its in a swamp, hopefully its just drying Glue! The tank on the hill looks like its been there for years, great spot!


----------



## time warp

I had to wet the farmhouse area pretty good to get the glue to wick in, and yes, it does look a bit swampy in the picture.:laugh:
I guess I'm having fun, I just do a little here and there for 20-30 minutes at a time. It makes it a lot easier that everything is so compact. It all looks much bigger in the pictures.
After everything sets up good(it dries very slowly) I'll start digging out the flangeways and cleaning the rails. The train looks really strange gliding across that 'grass'.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I only bring up the swamp because in MN we had 2 nice little swamps next to us that we ice skated on, and when we moved to FL we looked at a couple of homes that had yards that looked just like your farmhouse! Swamps were OK in MN but not in FL. DNR in MN would fly a helo over them and drop soap cakes in them every now and then, in FL their just swamps.


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk- It's fitting then that I used soapy water for the farmhouse 'swamp' since this railroad is set in the NW. Here are today's progress pics showing the dried up farmstead and the water tank.
I have colored the terrain with oil based wood stain, which is not showing up well in the pictures, and it appears glossy because it hasn't had time to dry yet.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Its looking great! Enjoying watching the progress.

Mark


----------



## JNXT 7707

It's going to look even better when you start adding the trees. Any particular strategy on that, TW?


----------



## time warp

No strategy, really. Just sort of fit and fiddle as usual. I do plan on more and taller trees in the low areas to keep the height of the whole thing to a minimum. It will just clear the basement doorway as is.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Last time I did trees, I tried to do entire trees on the edges of wooded areas and then fill in the depth with poly-fiber balls. The material was a dark brown, and I applied different shades of foliage to it. 
Was a good quick way to fill in the 'out-of-focus' areas.


----------



## time warp

Good suggestion. I need to do that to some degree or I'll go broke buying trees.


----------



## time warp

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Its looking great! Enjoying watching the progress.
> 
> Mark


 Thank you, Mark. My work isn't the greatest, but It's coming along OK. I'm just not cut out for scenery, and good advice from you and others has definitely helped.


----------



## time warp

Started erecting the sawmill today. No measurements, no square, just drew two parallel lines on the ground and started a-buildin':eyes:. I plan on scratching together the donkey engine and saw works from junk parts. We will see how it goes. :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## JNXT 7707

Honestly TW, sometimes that is the best way. If you have an inspired vision, follow through!


----------



## time warp

It's an oddly shaped area, so I really had to build It to fit, Jerry.
I kept moving ahead in my normal haphazard fashion, now I have the sawmill, log cradle, and trolley base along with The boiler for the donkey engine. Amazing what some stripwood, a razor blade, and some wood glue can get you in about 2 hours' time!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Nice work, at least you built it to scale, not like my first attempt, had to cut it down by 2/3rd's!


----------



## time warp

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Nice work, at least you built it to scale, not like my first attempt, had to cut it down by 2/3rd's!


I've been there! I got lucky this time.:laugh:


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> It's an oddly shaped area, so I really had to build It to fit, Jerry.
> I kept moving ahead in my normal haphazard fashion, now I have the sawmill, log cradle, and trolley base along with The boiler for the donkey engine. Amazing what some stripwood, a razor blade, and some wood glue can get you in about 2 hours' time!
> View attachment 356330
> 
> 
> View attachment 356338


Nice!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Holy Moly TW that is some great work. Keep that groove rolling!


----------



## lionellines

No Moose Jaws updates in over a week! I'm going through withdrawal!!!


----------



## time warp

lionellines said:


> No Moose Jaws updates in over a week! I'm going through withdrawal!!!


Whoa! Sorry! Slow progress this week, maybe some more things happening in a few days. Stay tuned!


----------



## time warp

Some sawmill progress this evening. It's mostly finished save painting, the carriage belt, and some details. I know nothing about mills like this, but this should be a reasonable representation that will be a nice focal point.


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> Some sawmill progress this evening. It's mostly finished save painting, the carriage belt, and some details. I know nothing about mills like this, but this should be a reasonable representation that will be a nice focal point.
> View attachment 359481
> 
> 
> View attachment 359489


Nice! Need add 'Lucky', the three-fingered sawyer. :laugh:


----------



## time warp

Nikola said:


> Nice! Need add 'Lucky', the three-fingered sawyer. :laugh:


There it is, Lucky's Sawmill.:laugh:


----------



## time warp

Lucky's Sawmill is ready to be placed back on the layout. I finished up the painting and details this evening, adding plenty of rust and grime topped off with a thinner bottle gunk wash over the roof. I should get it reinstalled tomorrow and I will then add the sawdust, shavings, and a log on the carriage. Not sure if I should add a small office or leave it as is.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Does that carriage actually work?


----------



## Magic

Looks great, nice job.
Will really add to the layout.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Thanks, guys. 
No, the carriage is static. It's made of Walthers Cornerstone street pieces and scrapbox junk. The rails are curbs, the belt drums are inverted manhole covers, and the trolley rollers are cut down fire hydrants.


----------



## Nikola

Lucky's!!! LOL


----------



## time warp

Well.........been bogged down a little with the Sawmill project, but now that I'm getting that baby put to bed, things are starting to move along again. Today: Sawmill set in place and details added, along with some ground cover, animals and farm workers put in place at the farm, and details added to the engine service area. I still need to get the railheads cleaned up and start some test running, but that will probably wait until I get farther along with the ground cover.


----------



## jlc41

TW, really nice work looks amazing, but then that's what wizards do.


----------



## time warp

It is bumping along a little better than I expected, Joe. Any developments in your railroad lately? Been a little slow around here.


----------



## jlc41

Mostly working on details, adding vehicles and people. My farm stand is done. I'll have to take some pics. Still haven't solved my pasture fencing and watering hole challenge, so I can't permanently place my animals. Did get Plasticville post office, hardware store and supermarket buildings. Working out streets and placement of same.


----------



## time warp

Some more scenery progress this evening. It's sure looking a lot less like a chunk of blue foam now!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Keeps looking better and better. But, where's the catenary!


----------



## time warp

Catenary? :dunno:


----------



## Magic

Boy TW that little project is really shaping up nicely.
Looking great and very creative.
Good job.

Magic


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Scratch built bridges??? either way I LIKEY!


----------



## Nikola

It's looking fantastic.

You should redo the coal in the derailed tender - it would be tipped over more level with the ground. Perhaps you can cut that section out and reglue it at an angle.


----------



## time warp

I'm glad you all like this. I forgot about the coal load in the old tender, until I took the picture. You know how that goes. :eyes:


----------



## jlc41

What can I say...amazing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace

Looking great, but you'll soon end up with a layout that's "finished". Then what?


----------



## time warp

Well, Gee, this one is SUPPOSED to be finished since it's a display pike. Besides, I've got our Central & Eastern that is still in progress, and another trick up my sleeve which will be the display oval to be built with working catenary for my E60CF juice jack. Not to mention the maintenance required to keep 4 layouts worth of locomotives and rolling stock going, and the Christmas layout will be coming out of the attic in a few weeks. Then there's the OO Hornby equipment, junk box rebuilds, train shows...................


----------



## time warp

Still moving forward! Today was ground throw day, with me finally getting all four of them installed and working.
I had already trimmed away the mounting lugs and cleaned up the throw bars, so all I needed to do was glue down some switch stand ties, center the points and ground throw, then super glue the throw in place. I let the assemblies dry awhile before testing them, and they all,worked! Woo Hoo!








I also have some work done on the bog area around the low trestle. Things are looking better on this side of the layout, but still waiting on gobs of trees to really finish the scenes.









A shot of the farmhouse and lucky's Sawmill areas of the layout. This all looks much larger in pictures!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looking really great! 

Mark


----------



## Nikola

Looking good! House need a crooked little mail box and a Jeep on cinder blocks off to the side someplace


----------



## time warp

Thanks! A lot more detail to come, I hadn't thought of the mailbox.


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> Thanks! A lot more detail to come, I hadn't thought of the mailbox.


It's really looking nice. This is the type of layout I like best - old and worn as opposed to surgically neat. That sounds harsh; did not mean it to be.


----------



## time warp

No explanation necessary, especially since I couldn't build a layout neatly if my life depended on it. 
The whole idea of this project is to model a shortline that is barely getting by, and it gives it a lot of charm that way as well.


----------



## time warp

Here's a shot of one of the finished ground throw installs. Some rust dry brushed on everything, painted the ties, a little bit of chipped and worn yellow, some ground cover, and all done!


----------



## Nikola

Not intending to nitpick as people don't look at layouts from like 3 inches away.

So acknowledging that up front.

But since you are posting close-ups, perhaps paint those switch point rivets like the ties.


----------



## time warp

That's the beauty, and curse, of taking pictures. As I was focusing on the task at hand, I sort of had tunnel vision. I didn't even see the rivits until you mentioned it.
Anyway, now that the ground throws are installed and the points all work, I can move ahead with cleaning flangeways and rails, and detailing the track.
I'm glad you guys are mentioning things that I miss, I figure it can only improve the setting.


----------



## jlc41

Wizardry at its finest, nice work.


----------



## time warp

A little more progres, Jlc. I needed a retaining wall of some kind for the sinkhole on the tipple side of the layout, which has a very sharp drop off next to the track at the tunnel mouth. I first mocked up some timbers, but instead went with some of the smaller Styrofoam boulders from the "bag o' rocks" that I picked up at a junk store a while back.
I stacked and glued them in place, blended in some ballast and fine turf, then added different types of the Hobby Lobby mosses. I'll apply a stain wash after the scenic glue dries.
I plan on putting some trees here and there and painting the bottom before adding the 'water'.
I'm leaning towards using the Woodland Scenics simulated water. Is it any good?


----------



## Nikola

That is really nice.


----------



## Wisdomwalker

very nice work!:appl: I will be back to study this thread closely.


----------



## time warp

I actually sort of ran a train yesterday! I cleaned, scraped, and dug out the rails and flangeways, which was a pain. :eyes: The upside was getting to see Ol' Cycleops chugging through the scenery and over the trestles. Very cool! I still have to do a bit more cleaning, but electrically and functionally everything is good.:thumbsup:
The top photo shows the now traveled rails and the oil and grease trail I added between the rails and around the service shed.
The lower photo shows an updated shot of the retaining wall, now stained and with added underbrush.


----------



## cramden

time warp said:


> I actually sort of ran a train yesterday! I cleaned, scraped, and dug out the rails and flangeways, which was a pain. :eyes: The upside was getting to see Ol' Cycleops chugging through the scenery and over the trestles. Very cool! I still have to do a bit more cleaning, but electrically and functionally everything is good.:thumbsup:
> The top photo shows the now traveled rails and the oil and grease trail I added between the rails and around the service shed.
> The lower photo shows an updated shot of the retaining wall, now stained and with added underbrush.
> View attachment 368233
> 
> 
> View attachment 368241


 That looks great TW. All you need now is a couple of Hillbillies and a still.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Amazing how the ink wash brings out the "Rocks" in the rocks! Its looking better and better!


----------



## time warp

Definitely accidental success! :laugh::dunno:


----------



## JNXT 7707

This jewel just keeps unfolding. I love this layout. 

TW, you asked about Woodland Scenics water. I used their "Realistic Water" back in 2011 - and was pretty impressed with it. Was easy to use and looked 'realistic'.

However, the problems I had with it began maybe a year or so later, when I noticed tiny bubbles forming in it. Not in one or two places, but pretty uniformly. Soon, the tiny bubbles became bigger bubbles. 
The effect is not entirely horrible, it does sort of suggest moving water now lol, but still....I would have preferred the original bubble-free look. The base it was applied over was acrylic craft paint, allowed to dry for days. 

So that's my experience. I've never figured out what the issue was. Kind of anxious to see the layout after living in a storage container for a year and a half, too, to see if the bubbling stabilized or continued to progress.


----------



## Nikola

How did you make the oil stains? It's a nice touch.


----------



## time warp

Nikola said:


> How did you make the oil stains? It's a nice touch.


It's the same Minwax wood stain that I've been using for various things. I don't stir it, but leave it settled in the can so I can use the thinner, watery color from the top for washes, and the thicker stuff in the bottom for darker coloring.


----------



## time warp

I appreciate all the kind words, guys.
Jerry, I am wondering if the depth of the 'water' makes a difference? Also, is the Woodland Scenics product transparent?


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> It's the same Minwax wood stain that I've been using for various things. I don't stir it, but leave it settled in the can so I can use the thinner, watery color from the top for washes, and the thicker stuff in the bottom for darker coloring.


Good tip; thanks!


----------



## ExONRcarman

Well, im sorry to see the midnight expess thread come to and end. but this one is still here! and others. ineed to catch up on this thread but if its like the express, it will be good.


----------



## time warp

Hey, stranger! Good to hear from you again!


----------



## ExONRcarman

very glad to be back brother! glad to hear your recovered too


----------



## ExONRcarman

just finished catching up on this thread.. absofreakinglootly freaking amazing my freind!!!!!! Stunning...... i got to go read again!


----------



## time warp

I'm really glad you're enjoying it! Its been an interesting and challenging project, and I honestly didn't think I had it in me.
Hopefully it will be on display sometime in the next couple of months at one of our local shows.


----------



## jlc41

TW, I used a 2 part epoxie was price but worked nicely. That is a beautiful layout, love the details.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, I used a 2 part epoxie was price but worked nicely. That is a beautiful layout, love the details.


Where did you get it, Joe? The Woodland Scenics stuff is $15 -$16 bucks.

This is the mine car/conveyor shaft whatever that goes from the tipple building to the mine. I used basswood with plastic sheathing and brace pieces from an old AHM mine building, again using my trusty Minwax stain to dye the wood and add weathering streaks. The ladders and stairs are Walthers. Some more varied mosses were added, and eventually trees.
I will add a conveyor or mine buggy rails to the decking at a later date.


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> Where did you get it, Joe? The Woodland Scenics stuff is $15 -$16 bucks.
> 
> This is the mine car/conveyor shaft whatever that goes from the tipple building to the mine. I used basswood with plastic sheathing and brace pieces from an old AHM mine building, again using my trusty Minwax stain to dye the wood and add weathering streaks. The ladders and stairs are Walthers. Some more varied mosses were added, and eventually trees.
> I will add a conveyor or mine buggy rails to the decking at a later date.
> View attachment 371498


That is so cool! Will you use n-scale rails for the ore car track?


----------



## time warp

I was thinking maybe Z scale track, might be a bit pricey though. I haven't yet looked into it.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

time warp said:


> Where did you get it, Joe? The Woodland Scenics stuff is $15 -$16 bucks.


I used EnviroTex Lite, which is also a two part epoxy. You can buy it at Michaels. It comes in several sizes to match the size of your job. It worked really well for me. Just be sure to mix it really well.

Mark


----------



## jlc41

Rodney, it was EnviroTex got it at Home Depote, it was cheaper than Michaels but I don't remember how much. 
That scene is really Wizardly nice work.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I was thinking maybe Z scale track, might be a bit pricey though. I haven't yet looked into it.


It is pricey, but at least you won't need much. This is the about the cheapest I found:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MARKLIN-Z-SCALE-STRAIGHT-TRACK-1-PIECE-8-3-16-BN-8505/302022902015


----------



## time warp

Looks like my problem solved it's self, because in my usual "stumble around till it hits me in the head" style, I discovered a conveyor - thingy in my "giveaway goldmine" from Saturday's train show. 







This proves that this layout's construction is purely accidental success, as I have employed the patented "throw something at it and see if it sticks" method of design. I am a genius! No, really! :eyes:


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> Looks like my problem solved it's self, because in my usual "stumble around till it hits me in the head" style, I discovered a conveyor - thingy in my "giveaway goldmine" from Saturday's train show.
> View attachment 371770
> 
> This proves that this layout's construction is purely accidental success, as I have employed the patented "throw something at it and see if it sticks" method of design. I am a genius! No, really! :eyes:


That's nice!

Needs Dirty Harry shooting his .44 Magnum at the bad guy psycho serial killer.


----------



## time warp

So I hacked the oversized railings off of this thing, and when I test fit it in place, it was a nearly perfect fit! All I had to do was trim the length about 1/8", and there it is!















Notice the space left along the side for a maintenance walkway. I will detail the end entering the tipple and clean up the spots where the railings were. Some ore will be added to the conveyor belt as well as weathering.
Finding this piece was a big help in getting this done as I want this to look good, but not consume a lot of my limited free time.
Dirty Harry indeed, Nikola. Does anyone remember the opening sequence on the TV show "Mannix", where he was riding one of these conveyors while pursuing a suspect?


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> So I hacked the oversized railings off of this thing, and when I test fit it in place, it was a nearly perfect fit! All I had to do was trim the length about 1/8", and there it is!
> View attachment 372002
> 
> 
> View attachment 372010
> 
> Notice the space left along the side for a maintenance walkway. I will detail the end entering the tipple and clean up the spots where the railings were. Some ore will be added to the conveyor belt as well as weathering.
> Finding this piece was a big help in getting this done as I want this to look good, but not consume a lot of my limited free time.
> Dirty Harry indeed, Nikola. Does anyone remember the opening sequence on the TV show "Mannix", where he was riding one of these conveyors while pursuing a suspect?


I don't remember that one but perhaps I should. Then again it always seems that the best way for the good guy to catch the bad guy is to hop a conveyor.


----------



## Magic

TW
This project just keeps getting better and better with each passing day.
Amazing work. Love it.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Encouraging words from modelers like yourself mean a lot, Magic. 

The ore conveyor turned out pretty good, I think. I cleaned it up and defined the plank grooves, then added some color and weathering. The railing is Atlas rustic fence, cut down to two rails. I added a mix of Tyco ore and dark ballast to the conveyor, and used the same mix for spillage beneath the structure. To finish up, I used a bit of my thinner bottle gunk wash to add a gray cast and tone everything down.
I still need to clutter up the area around the tipple and do some blending.


----------



## ExONRcarman

my god man! wow, thats all i got, wow!


----------



## deedub35

Awesome!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Your nailing it TW,:appl: making me think of making some kind of diorama that maybe I can incorporate into my next layout, anyhow I stray off topic.:goofball:

NICE work! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk

You've outdone yourself on this one TW.:appl:


----------



## time warp

Thanks a lot, guys. I'm really happy you like it.
I need trees - and lots of them, so today Little Man and I went hunting at Hobby Lobby for something affordable (cheap) that I could use. We came away with this Chinese made Christmas greenery for just a few bucks.
The wispy looking one is wrapped thread on wire, the heavier one is molded plastic.
I varied the height on the wire armature trees by cutting to length and them tapering them with scissors.
I bought 2 of each, and have planted nearly 35 trees so far and haven't used up 2 pieces yet.


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> Thanks a lot, guys. I'm really happy you like it.
> I need trees - and lots of them, so today Little Man and I went hunting at Hobby Lobby for something affordable (cheap) that I could use. We came away with this Chinese made Christmas greenery for just a few bucks.
> The wispy looking one is wrapped thread on wire, the heavier one is molded plastic.
> I varied the height on the wire armature trees by cutting to length and them tapering them with scissors.
> I bought 2 of each, and have planted nearly 35 trees so far and haven't used up 2 pieces yet.
> View attachment 372938
> 
> 
> View attachment 372946
> 
> 
> View attachment 372954


Fantastic! Water tower needs a couple of kids playing hookey from school taking a swim.


----------



## flyerrich

awesome. You gave me some ideas for the trees. i'll have to go to Hobby lobby


----------



## time warp

flyerrich said:


> awesome. You gave me some ideas for the trees. i'll have to go to Hobby lobby


Fantastic! Can't beat 'em for the money. I'll put some better quality trees around them for better appearance, but they are great fillers, and they blend into the scenes pretty well.


----------



## jlc41

TW, it's insperatioal what you do. Awesome work.


----------



## time warp

It goes both ways, Joe!

Somebody mentioned a mailbox a while back, so here it is, scratchbuilt in place out of leftovers. You can also see the farmer's truck that's parked in the driveway.
A couple of other shots of today's work: pouring casting resin for water. We will see what it looks like tomorrow. Getting kind of tired, guys.


----------



## time warp




----------



## Nikola

It was me that suggested the mailbox; now I can send your layout post cards! 

Everything looks terrific. I like the color of the creek water (not sure if it will change as the resin curers), the bent handrail on the crashed tender, and all the other little details. Truly inspirational!


----------



## time warp

That mailbox was the limit for me! I have really poor vision, so working with something that small is a guessing game of blurry pieces. Good suggestion!
The sinkhole/pond is painted with blended colors in an attempt to simulate depth. The earlier post was minutes after the pour, 2 hours later the bubbles had dissipated. It looks like this now:








Party time containing the creek
I taped up the edge, which held for Oh, a second! So here I am, adding tape, thin cardboard, a razor blade, anything to turn the tide. Crap! FINALLY got it slowed down with this 2×4 wedged in place to seal the dam. Notice the pool of resin curing on the concrete floor. Bah!


----------



## jlc41

Very very real look and feel. The details you are adding are making this a fantastic piece. I like it.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Amazing how that resin finds places to run that are unintended! I think your stuck with the epoxy on the floor. Still, your making progress, and probably doing a lot of things you've never tried before! Also liked the pictures of the pond just after the pour and what it looks like after it had cured! Your a great inspiration TW!


----------



## Nikola

I just noticed the little red flag atop the mailbox.

This layout is amazing and this is my favorite thread on this board.

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

I've tried to document the step by step progression of this project to illustrate, rather than describe, how this has all gone together. Hopefully a bit of inspiration, Lemonhawk, but more like an expression of things that have inspired me through the topics, advice, and pictures of others' work and ideas here.
The details and "feel" are purely intentional, Joe, so this little railroad will have its own personality, much like yours has its personality. Make no mistake, this project is outside of my comfort zone, by a long shot. 
The suggestions and comments of others have helped fuel ideas as well, Nikola. 
This railroad build will reach an end, and no doubt stay that way. Other layouts I've built have been continually changing in one way or another, but this one won't. The track is embedded into the scenery, and clearances have been adjusted to accommodate only the Moose Jaws train, which means modifications Would be all but impossible.
Next up is getting the track tuned in so things will run reliably, and the beginning of final detailing. Hopefully, I will be able to post pictures of the layout in a show setting. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## jlc41

TW, you have done a hell of a job, masterful. Look forward to seeing it in show setting.


----------



## time warp

I was trying to get close enough to make the Dec. 9th show in Indy, but I lack too much yet to wrestle it all the way up there and then have problems.
I have been digging out and cleaning flangeways and cleaning glue off of the track for weeks now, in between other work.
I've been using this old AHM diesel lead truck with deep flanges wheels to sort of cut through stuff and check track. Enough plaster was chiseled out today so Cycleops could run through without trouble - finally!








I kept having an intermittent derailment issue at a certain spot, which took FOREVER to isolate because it takes several minutes for the old girl to make one trip around. The final remedy was to change from CCW to CW running, and since the track is glued down and buried in plaster there was really no way to correct the issue.
I am happy to report that the little Moose Jaws train ran for quite a while this evening with No real incidents. I feel a lot better actually running it and seeing things working out.


----------



## time warp

It's come a long way. See post #290


----------



## jlc41

TW, I have the same problem. It only affects the 2-8-2 steamer going CCW. I have spent the last 2 days ungluing and gluing track. Thought I had it, ran the steamer I don't know how many times to be sure before I glued the track down. The next day, guess what the problem is back. So I decided to soften the radius, Ripped up the track, cut in a new length of track glued it in a few places and called it a day. I am getting ready to head down to the basement and see if I conquered the problem.


----------



## Nikola

time warp said:


> View attachment 375738
> 
> 
> View attachment 375746
> 
> 
> It's come a long way. See post #290


Amazing. When you posted the initial rough layout photos I could not visualize your landscape vision.

The result is totally masterful. Well done!!!


----------



## time warp

Things changed a little here and there from the original concept, but in looking back at my element guide lines drawn on the bare foam, it did stay pretty close to plan.
The edges aren't yet finished out in a couple spots, but it is coming down to the wire now. Next up is the display oval under Catenary, which will be layout #4!
Thanks for the encouragement, guys.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, I have the same problem. It only affects the 2-8-2 steamer going CCW. I have spent the last 2 days ungluing and gluing track. Thought I had it, ran the steamer I don't know how many times to be sure before I glued the track down. The next day, guess what the problem is back. So I decided to soften the radius, Ripped up the track, cut in a new length of track glued it in a few places and called it a day. I am getting ready to head down to the basement and see if I conquered the problem.


 Joe, what I have is a slight dip in the outer rail of the tipple runaround track. The MDC Climax doesn't have much flexibility in the drive, so the front driver keeps wanting to climb the rail. Running the other direction changes that dynamic enough to keep it from causing a problem.
I'll never use foam as a track base again, because I've always been able to tweak my nailed-down track work as necessary. The foam is handy as a scenic base, but makes a lousy track base in my opinion.


----------



## jlc41

Rodney, basically the same problem, oucatside rail was lower. However I was able to level it out, tested and finished gluing seems to be working. Hopefully tomorrow when everything is dry we will still be good.
I can see where going on the foam directly would be a problem shiming.


----------



## jlc41

Rodney, basically the same problem I have. However I was able to level it up and ease the curve and seems to be working. We will see tomorrow when everything is dry.
I can see where going directly on the foam would be a problem shiming.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Its great to see the overview pictures of your layout at the beginning and now. I have really enjoyed watching your layout progress over the months. It looks fantastic!

Mark


----------



## time warp

I appreciate that, Mark, and your tips on finishing scenery contours.
I'm not the most patient person when working with scenery, mostly due to my lack of spare time. This project so far has been built in 30 to 90 minute work intervals, sometimes in the mornings just before leaving for work. Not exactly a relaxing experience, but a positive one.


----------



## time warp

Continuing test runs today, cleaning, debugging, and touching up the track after digging out plaster. Old Cycleops was kind of hit and miss today, stalling, stuttering , and jerking along as it ran. I cleaned the rails repeatedly, but it still wasn't right. I then oiled the track with some Labelle 108, which softened up the wheel crud so I could clean them, and all was good, running smooth now.
I then finished touching up the rail flange areas and the switch points. Next, I need to start adding some figures.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Catenary, I can't wait!


----------



## Magic

Looks really great TW, what a transformation.
A very cool concept masterfully executed, well done.
You have given me some inspiration and a few ideas as well.

Magic


----------



## flyerrich

*switch throws and turnouts..*

Time Warp beautiful work.
What kind of throws are you using for your turnouts and what brand are your turnouts/


----------



## time warp

flyerrich said:


> Time Warp beautiful work.
> What kind of throws are you using for your turnouts and what brand are your turnouts/


Thanks The turnouts are Atlas #4 Snap switches, and the throws are Caboose Industries #202S.


----------



## time warp

Not much getting done the last couple of weeks. The trackwork is at nearly 100%, save for a little more flangeway work on the freight shed and sawmill sidings, so I've just been running the train to make sure everything's reliable.
This evening I've been planting more trees to finish out the individual scenes, and adding more moss for undergrowth.
Here's a shot of the sinkhole pond:







The low trestle area looking towards the farmhouse and barn:








Lucky's sawmill:








The as yet unfinished mine tipple:








I have added a few figures also, but I need some different poses so that part is on hold for now. Thanks for looking.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda

Does Lucky still have all his fingers? 
Lookin GOOD!


----------



## Nikola

Dayum, that is awesome. Love the pond and low trestle.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> Thanks The turnouts are Atlas #4 Snap switches, and the throws are Caboose Industries #202S.


TW, any comments on your choice of the #202S, rather than the #218S? (the difference is that the #218S comes with extensions that fit the Atlas switch arms and have a shim to raise them to tie height?)

GREAT looking scenes! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

I'd never looked at the 218. I used the 202's back in the early '80's and just bought them this time because of familiarity.
I did shorten the throw bars on the Atlas turnouts to move the throws closer to the track for appearance reasons, but I have no idea if the 218 would have influenced that.


----------



## JNXT 7707

OK, that makes sense. I used the 218s on the last layout and had since forgotten why. Getting ready to order some for the new one and wanted to be sure.


----------



## time warp

I first trimmed away the cast lug from the Atlas throw bar and then opened up the innermost hole to accommodate the 202s pin. After cutting the throw bar to length I glued 2 switch stand timbers in place made from pieces of Atlas rustic fence rails, and then added a thin styrene shim the same size as the ground throw base. I then trimmed about 1/32" off of the ground throw pin for clearance before attaching the shim and ground throw to the support "timbers" using ACC (having the points and ground throw both at center of travel). I checked that everything worked freely after sufficient dry time, remove ballast grains as necessary. The installation actually was easy and fairly quick.


----------



## time warp

not much to report from the last 2 or 3 weeks. I am working on finishing out the base of the layout and adding some edging to help the appearance.
I'll be posting some more pictures pretty soon of the final detail work being done on this project. Hopefully, we will be able to show this layout a few times before summer, but then I plan on putting it up for sale.


----------



## ExONRcarman

wow, really? for sale?

should fetch a good price!


----------



## time warp

Yes, but only after it's been displayed a few times. I've been running it for days, and it performs flawlessly, so I'm looking forward to seeing what others think of it.

As far as value, who knows. I'm hoping I'll run into someone who can't live without it.


----------



## ExONRcarman

im sure you will!


----------



## time warp

After a couple of coats of hair spray to dull things and act as a fixative, I rolled the entire layout up on its side to see if everything would stay in place. I have to be able to put the layout up on its edge in order to get it in and out of my basement and loaded up for travel to shows, And I am happy to report that everything stayed in place just fine!

Our first show is March 3rd at Manual High School in Indianapolis. I will post some more pictures in a couple of days after I get the layout moved upstairs for cleaning and staging.


----------



## Cycleops

Looks really good TW. I’m sure you’ll get a lot of positive comments at the shows.


----------



## time warp

Cycleops said:


> Looks really good TW. I’m sure you’ll get a lot of positive comments at the shows.


I'm looking forward to it, Cycleops. I finished up a couple of things last night in preparation for Saturday's show, one of which was the stiff leg Derrick inspired by one of the pictures you had posted early on in this project.

The tiny Railroad runs beautifully, traveling so slowly it takes close to 1 1/2 minutes to make a single trip. Here are a few pictures of its current appearance, with added trees, moss, and varied colors of ground foam accents. I've got around $125 in this entire project, not counting the train.


----------



## time warp




----------



## Cycleops

Looks great TW. Just shows you don’t need a huge board and spaghetti blender of track to get an interesting and absorbing layout, plus you needn’t spend a fortune.
I always wondered what happened to stiff leg Derrick.


----------



## time warp

I guess now you know! :laugh:
Here it is, wrestled up the Basement stairs to the foyer, then squeezed into the back of our Uplander in preparation for this coming Saturday's show. 
Its been fun, guys. Thanks to all for your help, support, and suggestions. Special thanks to Cycleops for his input at the outset of this project as well.
Your friend Time Warp is shutting down on MTF for good. God bless. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops

You’re leaving MTF for good? Can’t believe it. It’s been a pleasure corresponding with you TW. Good luck. Hope you might reconsider.


----------



## Nikola

Godspeed and thank you for the great inspiration. Best, Nikola.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Sorry to hear that you're planning to leave the forum. I've very much enjoyed watching Moose Jaws take shape. 

All the best to you for your future.

Mark


----------



## Lemonhawk

I haven't seen the catenery RR yet, you can't leave us hanging on that!


----------



## time warp

I've really enjoyed the discussions and friendships here, and I've learned a lot from each of you. 
Since I was so terribly sick all those months I now have to deal with some mental issues: weariness, memory problems, and depression. I also have trouble navigating here due to the "load" time, which is frustrating, and then the data use, which is a problem. 
In short, it's just too difficult for me to keep up. 
Take care, dear friends. I'll still check my PM's from time to time.


----------



## cramden

I too have enjoyed your posts and projects. Stay positive as you go forward in this next chapter of your life. God Bless and take care.


----------



## Magic

WOW, what a surprise.
Going to miss you here at MTF.
It's been a pleasure having you here and following your projects.
The best of luck in the future.

Magic


----------



## deedub35

Nooooooooo!


----------



## time warp

Our big show is coming up in a few weeks, and I'll try to post some event pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Can't wait for the pictures! I'm actually in Indy for the weekend, amazing coincident that you would post!


----------



## time warp

Whereabouts? I'm currently working about 30mins. South of Indy. 
Train Central is still on W. Washington St. as well.


----------



## jlc41

Rodney, I am so sorry to hear of your difficulties. My prayers are with you my friend. Best wishes going forward and hopefully you can get past this. Stay strong.
Joe


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> Rodney, I am so sorry to hear of your difficulties. My prayers are with you my friend. Best wishes going forward and hopefully you can get past this. Stay strong.
> Joe


Wow! Good to hear from you Joe! Thank you.
I won't be able to stay here, but I at least wanted to swing by and see this project thread through to the end. 
During our big debut at the Manuel High School show a few weeks ago the old MDC Climax "Cycleops" ran solid from 9:45 AM to 2:45 PM with nary a stutter, and the Moose Jaws RR was a huge hit.
Next show will be in June at "Train day at the Museum" in Terre Haute Indiana.
Should be fun.


----------



## Magic

Rodney
Great to hear your Moose Jaws project was a success.
Hope things are going good for you, nice to see you here even if only occasionally.
Stay loose and have fun.

Magic


----------



## Nikola

Hey TW - Glad to hear that you and the MJRR are hanging in there. Be well, my friend. Nik


----------



## time warp

Hey guys!
The Moose Jaws will be set up at the Danville CID show on November 17th in Danville, IN.
Our little layout has been added to the area portable layout list, which is an honor.

Come see us!


----------



## time warp

We're still alive and kicking guys, and the Moose Jaws is still gettin' er done!
We showed it at about 6 venues over the last year, with Cycleops logging over 40 hours of non-stop running with no breakdowns.
We plan on setting up again at the Terre Haute Childrens Museum August 24th, for "Train Day at the Museum". 
Stop by if you can.


----------



## jlc41

Rodney, Glad to hear your still at it and having success. Best of luck friend.

Joe


----------



## Lemonhawk

Great to hear from you! I was thinking about you when reading MichaelE catenary installation. Compared to the few parts I have scrounged over the years, his installation looks top notch! I haven't done much, other than installing a decoder in a blue box PA1 NKP diesel (my only diesel) and mulling over changing to an around the room shelf layout. I'm getting too old to clamber under what I have now.


----------



## time warp

Good to know you both are still at it. 
I stay involved, working a lot of shows with my boy and keeping the railroads running.
Health has slowed me some.
Seems like some of the old crew has gone?


----------



## time warp

Here's Cycleops in action on the Moose Jaws running flat out. This is the typical train we operate at shows.


----------



## jlc41

Really a nice RR well done I think it's great.


----------



## sid

love that dirty water hole and great video Thank You for posting it.


----------



## traction fan

*Shelf layout?*



Lemonhawk said:


> Great to hear from you! I was thinking about you when reading MichaelE catenary installation. Compared to the few parts I have scrounged over the years, his installation looks top notch! I haven't done much, other than installing a decoder in a blue box PA1 NKP diesel (my only diesel) and mulling over changing to an around the room shelf layout. I'm getting too old to clamber under what I have now.


Lemonhawk;

I hear you about age and crawling under a layout! I'm 71 and partially disabled. My titanium knee joints & the thin flap of skin over them, do not tolerate kneeling, let alone crawling, without a whole lot of pain. My one unavoidable "duck-under" has become a "roll-under" by using a low stool on casters that I bought at Harbor Freight. They don't carry that particular stool anymore, but Amazon, Home Depot, and Lowes have similar ones. 

The attached files are part of what has become my standard hand out package to newbies, who are contemplating their first layout. I know that you are far from being a newbie, and if you do decide to build that shelf layout, it definitely won't be your first. (tenth maybe?)
However, if you choose to scan through some of them, there's quite a bit of info on shelf layout construction and options in them, especially in files 3&4. You might find an idea or two that will help you in your new endeavor. 

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment 1 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 2 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 3 & 4 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 5 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 6 How to build a better first layout.pdf


----------



## traction fan

*Nice layout*



time warp said:


> Here's Cycleops in action on the Moose Jaws running flat out. This is the typical train we operate at shows.
> 
> https://youtu.be/3lvpQv9wnjg


time warp;

That is a very nice layout! Excellent work! :appl:

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nikola

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## time warp

Several of you went all the way through this build with me, so I'm very happy that you could actually see it in action. Thanks.


----------



## Magic

That's a great little layout TW, thanks for the video.
I did go all the way through the build but the video shows it off so nice. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
Cycleops is really burning up the rails.  

Magic


----------



## time warp

The Moose Jaws has been gathering dust and cobwebs for awhile now, but a few weeks ago some cleanup and repairs were done in preparation for some (hopefully) upcoming shows.
Some detail painting/freshening was done, as well as replacing the Farmhouse and rearranging the entire farm.scene. Enjoy.


----------



## Eilif

Hey Stranger,
Nice to see the Moose Jaws rolling again!
Lovely as ever.


----------



## Magic

Agree with Eilif, looking great.  

Magic


----------



## Lemonhawk

I'm glad to see some Moose Jaw action, TW


----------

